# Ash silver



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

just a quick question, what is the ash silver called in the genetics calculator
, I can't get it anywhere 
http://kippenjungle.nl/kruisingDuifSpecial.html

and I want to pair a blue bar cock to an ash silver hen what should I expect?
cock's father is BB the mother is black, don't have any Idea about the hen's.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Do you mean ash red spread?


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

yes, specifically this one not the faded blue: http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/5453/20041009085916rscn1228.jpg


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks like a bar to me..?

I learned recently that roller people call ash red bars silvers.

So do you mean an ash red bar?

Or an ash red bar that is split for spread (I have no experience with ash reds but I have heard that het spread birds still show the pattern through, whilst **** spread are lavender)

In any case, you should be able to select the spread factor in the genetics calculator.

don;t rely on the pictures too much. I have noticed the ash red spreads they portray as red birds rather than lavender which really confused me in the beginning. The important thing to see is the listing of genes the birds carry. That will tell you what they might look like better than the pic.


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

That would be an ash red bar, possibly dilute. So you would have to choose ash red, bar, and the dilute button.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

The fact that the mother of the bb cock was black is not relevant because she did not pass on the spread factor to the cock (we know because it would show if she did), the only surprise would be if she was carrying barless.

crossing a bb cock with an ash red het spread hen will give:

bb hens
black spread hens

het ash red spread cocks
ash red bar cocks


crossing a bb cock with an ash red bar hen (not carrying any spread gene) will give:

bb hens
ash red bar cocks


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Roller lover said:


> That would be an ash red bar, possibly dilute. So you would have to choose ash red, bar, and the dilute button.


I don;t see that bird in the pic as dilute. Dilute ash reds are yellow in colour not faded red.

so far as i know anyway.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you Roller lover and Lisa so the Calculator says that I am going to get Blue Bar females and ash red bar cocks, fair enough


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> Looks like a bar to me..?
> 
> I learned recently that roller people call ash red bars silvers.
> 
> ...


Lisa, There are no rules with ash red spreads, They vary a lot depending on many factors, Some het spread ash reds will show pattern, some will not, I have bred **** ash red spreads with bronze that show bars also.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Lisa, There are no rules with ash red spreads, They vary a lot depending on many factors, Some het spread ash reds will show pattern, some will not, I have bred **** ash red spreads with bronze that show bars also.


Hi thanks for the info.

So how do you know an ash red carries spread?? (assuming you don't know its parents)


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

sometimes you do not, usually it is visible as the pattern is smudged.


----------

